# Netzteile mit grosser Leistung auf 5V und 3V schiene?



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo lieber Support

Habt ihr ATX Netzteile mit hoher Leistung auf der 5V und 3V Schiene? Ich habe vor mein DELTA Netzteil aus 1995 zu ersetzen, nachdem mein System ca. 13 Jahre lang im 24/7 Betrieb lief

Jedoch will ich das System weiter nutzen, aber nur das NT austauschen


Habt ihr da was im Angebot?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2014)

Für was brauchst du denn hohe Leistungen auf den kleinen Spannungen?
So viel zieht eine alte CPU nicht.
Das sollte ein aktuelles Netzteil problemlos hinbekommen.


----------



## Knogle (8. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du denn hohe Leistungen auf den kleinen Spannungen?
> So viel zieht eine alte CPU nicht.
> Das sollte ein aktuelles Netzteil problemlos hinbekommen.



Ich habe da auch noch mein uebertaktetes Dual CPU System mit 2 P2 CPUs


----------



## LudwigX (9. Dezember 2014)

Wie viel Leistung brauchst du denn ungefähr?


----------



## be quiet! Support (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Knogle,

für eine Empfehlung benötigen wir ein paar Infos zu deinem System. Anderenfalls können wir den Leistungsbedarf nicht berechnen.
Bei unseren E10 Netzteilen liegen wir bei 24A - 25A auf der 3,3V bzw. 5V Leitung. Du kannst dir aber auch in unserem Downloadbereich die Handbücher runterladen. Dort sind alle technischen Daten ausgewiesen. Ich hoffe das hilft vorerst weiter.

be quiet! Downloadportal

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Ich habe da auch noch mein uebertaktetes Dual CPU System mit 2 P2 CPUs



Ich höre die Mülltonne rufen. Die hat großen Interessen an den alten Teilen.


----------



## Knogle (9. Dezember 2014)

Also auf 3V braeuchte ich etwa 100W und auf 5V etwa 100W


----------



## _chiller_ (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich kenne kein aktuelles Netzteil das mit 30-35 Ampere auf 3,3 Volt angegeben ist. Du könntest es mal mit dem P10 550W versuchen, das schaltet auf 3,3 Volt bei 34 Ampere ab. Damit liegst du allerdings auch schon im Überlastbereich.

Ist das alte Netzteil überhaupt ATX-konform? 1995 gabs den Standard nämlich noch nicht, demnach gehe ich auch von unterschiedlichen Steckern aus.


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein aktuelles Netzteil das mit 30-35 Ampere auf 3,3 Volt angegeben ist. Du könntest es mal mit dem P10 550W versuchen, das schaltet auf 3,3 Volt bei 34 Ampere ab. Damit liegst du allerdings auch schon im Überlastbereich.
> 
> Ist das alte Netzteil überhaupt ATX-konform? 1995 gabs den Standard nämlich noch nicht, demnach gehe ich auch von unterschiedlichen Steckern aus.



Hmm, dann wars wohl 96, ich weiss es nicht

Das NT hat aber 1 4Pin CPU Anschluss und nen 2ten mit Molex Adapter auf 4 Pin und 4x Molex und 4x Floppy

Bin mir eigentlich extrem sicher das die Kiste aus 95 ist, weil der Rest der Hardware ist auch extrem alt und wurde damals nur 1x aufgeruestet vor bestimmt 17 Jahren


----------



## LudwigX (10. Dezember 2014)

Im Notfall könnte man die Stecker einfach abknippsen und an das neue NT löten.  
 Problematischer stelle ich mir da das Crossloading vor. Neue NT's sind darauf ausgelegt vor allem auf 12V belastet zu werden. Der Rechner vom TE hat aber genau die gegenteilige Anforderung: Kaum 12V, dafür aber viel 3,3V und 5V.
Letzendlich kann man es aber einfach nur ausprobieren.
Bei einem neuem NT, würde ich darauf achten ob man die Leistung auch gleichzeitig von 3,3V und 5V ziehen darf


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Dezember 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich höre die Mülltonne rufen. Die hat großen Interessen an den alten Teilen.



Die Mülltonne darf das aber gar nicht futtern. Ausgediente Elektroartikel gehören auf den Wertstoffhof. Bitte nicht in die Mülltonne werfen. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (15. Dezember 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Im Notfall könnte man die Stecker einfach abknippsen und an das neue NT löten.
> Problematischer stelle ich mir da das Crossloading vor. Neue NT's sind darauf ausgelegt vor allem auf 12V belastet zu werden. Der Rechner vom TE hat aber genau die gegenteilige Anforderung: Kaum 12V, dafür aber viel 3,3V und 5V.
> Letzendlich kann man es aber einfach nur ausprobieren.
> Bei einem neuem NT, würde ich darauf achten ob man die Leistung auch gleichzeitig von 3,3V und 5V ziehen darf



Ein Netzteil, welches in seiner Bauart verändert wurde, verliert seine allgemeine Betriebserlaubnis und darf aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht mehr am Netz betrieben werden.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2014)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Die Mülltonne darf das aber gar nicht futtern. Ausgediente Elektroartikel gehören auf den Wertstoffhof. Bitte nicht in die Mülltonne werfen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Marco



Ach. Das war doch eher als Scherz gesagt. Wozu wohl der Smiley. 
Dass Elektroaltgeräte in den Recycling Kreislauf gehören sollte doch selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Dezember 2014)

Nun ja, da es ein Hersteller Support ist ist es besser wir weisen drauf hin. 

Mir war schon klar, dass es als Scherz und nicht ernst gemeint war. 

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Knogle (16. Dezember 2014)

So habe nochmal nachgeschaut

Also mein altes Netzteil hat 30A auf 3V und 30A auf 5V, dann laeufts wohl ausserhalb der Spezifikationen

Ist eins von DELTA

Habt ihr welche mit mehr als 30A auf 3V und 5V Schiene mit Angebot?


----------



## be quiet! Support (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Knogle,

da muss ich leider passen. Bei uns liegt das Maximum bei 25A.

Tut mir leid!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Also auf 3V braeuchte ich etwa 100W und auf 5V etwa 100W



Nachgemessen oder nur eine Behauptung deinerseits??


----------



## Knogle (16. Dezember 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nachgemessen oder nur eine Behauptung deinerseits??



Nachgemessen

Liegt wohl am OC

Das alte NT liefer sonst keine 100W auf 5V und 3v


----------

